# Am I imagining things?



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So I was finding the '1st' picture I saw of Zoey and seriously it looks like her feet were already red from itching/licking. Does it look that way to you to?


















If so that is REALLY REALLY sad, she was only 7 & 1/2 weeks in these pictures. Didn't even weigh a lb. Just annoys me that this little girl has had 5 years of dealing with allergies because of a craptastic breeder. She was diagnosed with Sarcoptic Mange when she was about 12 weeks old but it was on her head/ears not her feet.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

It may be that the hair there was just a little thin as she was so young - But they do look very pink to me!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

From what I've read, dogs aren't born with allergies, they develop over time. Your Dad could probably give you better insight to that, though. Maybe since her coat is white, it's the pink showing through? Could be a combo of things. If she was poorly bred there isn't much telling. She is such a little fighter. With an awesome Mommy and Grandpa.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awe Heather try not to depress yourself I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and destiny gives us things for us to cope with and because they know we are strong enough to deal with it!! You were given zoey because you could help her and make her feel better!!

Crappy breeders are justthat it bugs me when they don't notice anything I got daisy at about 9 weeks and her bum was bleeding etc and was an allergy to anything and everything in dog food (royal canin) bugs me that it wasn't noticed before coz she never had good stools 

Zoeys head looks pink as does her chest it's really sad BUT she is in the best home for her


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! What she adorable! They do look very pink. My 1st chi was solid white & she was very pink on her eyes, ears, nose, feet & belly.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Her feet are pink for sure. Her baby pictures are so cute. I cn see why you fell in love with her!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They do look pink. What a cute baby Zoey!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

What a cutie Zoey was as a bub (and still is) 
Yep her front feet look a little red to me too.


----------

